# Words Just Fail Me



## Disco (Nov 6, 2004)

This is an article from the July 2004 Black Belt Magazine. (Page 126)

KOREAN MARTIAL ARTS MASTER GETS TV DEAL.
Ocoee, FL - Richard Hackworth recently signed a multi-year 156-show deal to appear in a new action-oriented sports-entertainment show called !Bang! TV show for UPN and Fox Television. "We are excited about Richard's participation in the show," said producer Marti Funk. "He will not only be one of the stars but a valuable asset to our creative development team as well." 

                 Hackworth was selected because of his past television experiences in Japan and Korea, where he worked on a program with a similar format. "As a writer and a radio personality, he has worldwide name recognition, and we believe that the TV show will benefit from his professional notoriety as a martial arts expert," Funk said.

                 Hackworth will continue to give daily lessons in taekwondo and hapkido at his American Dragon Martial Arts Academy here and produce his weekly radio show, Martial Arts Success with Richard Hackworth, for the Martial Arts Radio Network.


----------



## Black Belt FC (Nov 6, 2004)

Hackworth I heard of him check www.jlim.net on the left scroll bar under Fake Certificates. 

His antics according to jlim.net are legendary 







FAKE KHF CERTIFICATE ISSUE


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 6, 2004)

Who?


----------



## Paul B (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm assuming they mean "professional notoriety" in a "good" way...bleh.:whip: 

Sorry if I sound a little "pissy",but I have heard nothing but bad things about him from people who's judgement far outweighs mine,so..bleh.I'll go with what,and whom I trust on this one.

What is the deal with this guy and others like him getting the big exposure? I'm sure all you seniors here have more cred in your little finger....so what gives? Don't care? Is it beneath you somehow? Does it bother you guys like it does me, that now these types can do even more damage to Hapkido? Do you try and counter the negative just by doing your part and hoping people will "come around"? Thanks for at least bringing it up,Disco!

OK...that's my rant.:idunno:


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 6, 2004)

Don't worry about it too much- It's a local show with little or no exposure - I think its on at 6am Sat - local stations only. Its a show about local "pro" wrestling.


----------



## Disco (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, I'm actually a little surprised. I would have thought that this would have generated more interest, per what has transpired in the past. I guess that people have been runover enough, that it just dosen't matter anymore.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 7, 2004)

The board seems a little slow today.  I'm curious to see what people have to say tomorrow.


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 8, 2004)

Dear Mike: 

Not really. 

The word for the person under discussion is "inflated". If you take time to go back over all of the things that this individual has been involved with it has consistently been something that was represented as being more influential or regarded than it actually was. His claims to authentic rank, his radio program, his contributions to the Hapkido arts have all been consistently smaller than represented. Factor in the questionable practices and his own poor deportment on many occasions and all thats left is a sad event most people find painfully embarrassing. I believe he once made a comment that it was worth it to him to stir up chaos just for the sake of stirring up chaos as it could only result in his remaining in the public eye. He gets as little mention from me as possible, as he is simply not worth the effort. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Disco (Nov 8, 2004)

Bruce

Agree whole-heartedly on this point. I'm just wondering if BBM validated the story before printing it, or is that not an issue for them?


Mike


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

He has hurt many of us, and made us look like him by way of association!


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello all,

Mike, you raise an interesting question, if this guy was SO BAD, why is there no outcry?  Who knows.  Those that claim that they were hurt most, and sold bogus certs. did NOTHING - thats right, NOTHING - to date, I do not believe a single legal claim of any kind in relation to this mess has been filed.  So I can only assume the injured parties were not that injured.  

Moreover, a man who has never been tried in a court (and believe me, I'm not defending anyone here) has certificates he supposedly issued placed on a web site based out of Malaysia (saves anyone here in the States that "supplied" them being done for slander or libel) who has NOTHING to do with the man personally and who has credibility issues himself in his claims...

Frankly, I can surmise only that whatever was "done" was not bad enough to warrant anyone filing a suit, or an investigation by the State's Attorney in Florida, so hey, it seems here just live and let live...

I AM NOT, FOR THE RECORD, SUPPORTING ANYONE HERE, BUT, WITH ALL THE OUTCRY, IT SEEMS LOGICAL SOMEONE WOULD HAVE FILED A SUIT.


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 28, 2004)

Dear Kevin: 

I can understand how you might come to such a conclusion. Most people who were on the outside of the events of the last two years or so have the luxury of drawing whatever conclusions that they might care to. Of course, I can't speak to folks who might have been defrauded, or to whats in the hearts of folks to whom positions, standings, rankings and influence might have been misrepresented. For myself I feel a little uncomfortable considering how long things might have continued had not actual insiders been hurt as well as those on the outside of the close-knit circle of friends. To me such things smack of exploitation until such time as one of the exploiters gets burned. Then, and ONLY then does the light get turned on the "chief thief", so to speak. 

But lets focus on that other aspect you brought up---- the legality of things. The legal system in the States only promises an OPPORTUNITY for justice. It does NOT promise Justice, itself. With this in mind, most people who are victimized do not have the time, resources, money, assets etc etc to pursue such actions especially when there is not guarentee that the case will a.) come to court and b.) result in a just end. Now if one of the people defrauded is a lawyer, or is close friends with a lawyer the matters of resources and money can be significantly reduced. But as you can see from the start of this string that even if one were to take such a person to task, just like the mail fraud and telephone fraud people, a site simply relocates to another place under another name and begins all over again. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 28, 2004)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> Dear Kevin:
> 
> I can understand how you might come to such a conclusion. Most people who were on the outside of the events of the last two years or so have the luxury of drawing whatever conclusions that they might care to. Of course, I can't speak to folks who might have been defrauded, or to whats in the hearts of folks to whom positions, standings, rankings and influence might have been misrepresented. For myself I feel a little uncomfortable considering how long things might have continued had not actual insiders been hurt as well as those on the outside of the close-knit circle of friends. To me such things smack of exploitation until such time as one of the exploiters gets burned. Then, and ONLY then does the light get turned on the "chief thief", so to speak.
> 
> ...




Hello Bruce, 

I know where you were as a result of the actions of one mentioned here, that is a completely different issue, I think, becasue you had to act for reasons of your dignity AND livelihood - BUT the others who complained much more than you did NOTHING about it...

When you call fraud, stand up and be counted in court - in Illinois, (don't know about Florida) it costs $50 to file a suit - thats it - $50.  Some of the claims were in the $1000's (you remember) - so no one who was "burned" cared enough to spend a little more to file a case - thats my point - so the burn only hurt long enough to file a few posts here in a chat room...pathetic in my estimation.  Our courts deal in humans, not electronic entities, so if a case were ever filed, the PERSON in question would have been tried - just never happened.  I'm still not defending him, but the burned should have spent there time contacting the State of Florida in additiion to the posting many did here.


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 28, 2004)

Ahhh, NOW I see what you mean. Gotcha. Quite right. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 28, 2004)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> Ahhh, NOW I see what you mean. Gotcha. Quite right.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Bruce




Glad to know we can still see eye to eye on some things... :ultracool


----------



## American HKD (Nov 28, 2004)

iron_ox said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Mike, you raise an interesting question, if this guy was SO BAD, why is there no outcry? Who knows. Those that claim that they were hurt most, and sold bogus certs. did NOTHING - thats right, NOTHING - to date, I do not believe a single legal claim of any kind in relation to this mess has been filed. So I can only assume the injured parties were not that injured.
> 
> ...


Dear Kevin,

I was ripped off but it wasn't really worth filing in Florida while I live in New Jersey for what amounts to small claims in a court of law. I recovered most of my loss from the credit card company because of the fraud. If I lived in Florida I surely would have filed a claim.

However it's satisfaction enough for me knowing he's drumed out of Hapkido in this country for the most part. Maybe he can have a little school somewhere but that's about it he'll never be a major player as so wanted to be.

Live & learn


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 29, 2004)

Dear Stuart: 

".....However it's satisfaction enough for me knowing he's drumed out of Hapkido in this country for the most part....." 

I'm not sure how complete that is. There are still websites up identifying him as a director or representative of the KHF (which ever one that is). There are still websites that have individuals listed who have publicly stated that they do not wish to be associated with him. And if these sites are still up I think it is reasonable to conclude that he may still be representing himself as a person of standing in the Hapkido community. For myself I can't speak to the legality of filing changes, etc., but it would seem more important that these other more current issues be addressed since they are on-going. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## American HKD (Nov 29, 2004)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> Dear Stuart:
> 
> ".....However it's satisfaction enough for me knowing he's drumed out of Hapkido in this country for the most part....."
> 
> ...


I know but all you can do is keep the word out when ever he pops up.

Anybody can have a web site and say whatever they want in our country.


----------



## Black Belt FC (Nov 29, 2004)

Gentlemen,



Taekwondo had a fellow similar to the Hack'. A group of masters created a website so that the world can see and read about this individuals exploits at 

http://www.DafydHaase.com



Maybe is time to create a website for him also under www.RichardHackworth.Com

I know the guy who owns that domain and is very eager to link the domain if someone creates a website. The ball has started, is it all talk or are you willing to take it further? 

Lugo


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 29, 2004)

ooopppps, sorry. 

You are absolutely correct in what you say. My point was more along the lines of the previous posts. What I meant to say is that just like there are injured folks who do nothing legally, I was pointing out that even on his websites---- when they pop up---- there are still folks being mentioned as being affiliated when they, themselves, have stated openly that they are not. Now I can understand, somewhat, folks not wanting to get wrapped up in legal stuff, but I can't understand why people would continue to allow this person to conduct himself as though he had the support of most practitioners and had only been maligned by a handful of malcontents. His stock-and-trade are illusion. Can't see why anyone would help him with that.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello all,

The mentioned guy in TaeKwonDo has judgements against him - from courts of law.  No such jugements exsist for RH - until they do, until one of these injured parties has the courage to step up, all you are doing is giving this guy free press - go ahead and start a site - and I bet you will find a libel or slander suit slapped on...


----------



## Black Belt FC (Dec 1, 2004)

Guess no one wants to touch this one............not even the guys that were _Allegedly_ taken by the great one. What is the point of it all if no one cares to take action?? Nothing........More people will be allegedly taken again in the future....


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, I know what you are saying but the dynamic is endemic in the Korean martial arts across the board. Lets face it, most of the people who are involved in the KMA do so from more of a desire for self-defense, immediate gratification, fantasy material or some other reason. When the reason goes away their investment in the KMA goes away. Its not that they are bad people, or shallow or something, its just that there is simply not the investment in Korean culture, traditions, history or practices to make it worth their while to get all hot and bothered about this stuff. Hey I get this feedback all the time --- I mean about how I am just too "heavy" about these matters. Most people just want to get out on the mat and toss people around then go pound some beers. I'm sure they see all of the unfortunate stuff going on and probably wish it wasn't going on but their investment in the KMA as anything more than just an avocation is about all we are going to get. 

As far as the commercial people go you would think they would want to protect their interests but the fact is that a successful MA business hangs by the slenderest of threads. Going after some dork who has little to lose and will probably just spout up somewhere else is little motivation for a person to risk several years of building a business. Sad, but true. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Disco (Dec 4, 2004)

Just saw this over on Budoseek and since it has something of a tie in with this thread, I thought it may be of interest............

1  
Lim Teck Wee 
Junior Member


Join Date: Dec 2004
Age: 32
Posts: 2   Questions about Master Julian Lim. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lately I have came across this website www.jlim.net. To my shock this man was making a lot of claims out of this world.
I have seen his video clips and was certain shocked that what he shows does not resembles Hapkido at all!!!
I have made a serach about him with the main governing bodies of Korea on Hapkido & TaeKwonDo. It makes my eyes grew wide-open after what I have heard.
According to the certificate of recognition given to him as a KwanJangNim of "SungMooKwan". He claimed that it was the same Kwan own by "GM Ji Han Jae". If you read carefully, the writting in Korean was not the same "Sung Moo Kwan" own by Ji Han Jae. Further to that, there was no specfic evidence that he trained with Ji Han Jae, so why should he have "Sung Moo Kwan" of Ji Han Jae?
According to the certificate of representative. There is a claus and rules of the organisation. If you are representing one organisation, you cannot join or represent another in Korea. Otherwise, the papers given to you is just a piece of toilet paper.
Now he was given KwanjangNim of "ChungDoKwan" TKD. According to what I have gathered was, he tried applying for 8th Dan for ChungDoKwan but was rejected by GM Park Hae Man on the spot while he was in Korea. Instead he was only given 7th Dan and applied for his KwanJangNim status for his own Kwan only.
Many people do not know that even you are given the status of a KwanJangNim of your Kwan, doen't mean that you are able to issue certificate of "ChungDoKwan"; "KHF" or "KIDO" etc. You are only representing them and teaching their syllabus. Instead to my surprised, his gallery clearly shows that there are 3 logos in Hapkido certificate. One "SungMooKwan"; "KHF" and "KIDO". And the TKD certificate has "ChungDoKwan" printed there clearly. This is a total joke and since when you are allowed to join 2 main governing bodies at one time? Unless you go by the back door without them knowing.
The "KHF" & "KIDO" did not know about this untill lately. If am not wrong, they are already going to take some kind of action against him on certain issues.
There was a letter of recognition which he shows saying that he is the only person recognised for "Close Quarter Combat" by KHF. According to my search, KHF did not issue this letter to him at all and they are very angry about it. If you look carefully, any form of letter or certificate must be endorsed by President Oh. As for that letter, it was not by President Oh. 
Further to that, his certificate on US Airborne Pathfinder was also a question. If you notice carefully, there is no seal on the certificate at all.
According to my search on him with other Korean Masters in the governing bodies. He is trying to promote his own association "KOMA SEAPAC". As such, he tries to get people to join him and that he they join him, they will be far more prestige then others because he represents both governing bodies of Hapkido in Korea. On top of that, he is able to apply KHF or KIDO certificate for them anytime. Once he gets these people to join him, he can then send the application to KHF or KIDO. This will make KHF or KIDO thinks that he has uncountable numbers of students under his teaching.
Luckily the main governing bodies of Hapkido & TKD already are aware of his doing. Otherwise, many is going to pay for to a man for his skill level is still yet to know. 
I am trying to get a video of him taking his test in Korea and was actually failed in the test. I saw it once and my god he looks bad with his techniques. Nothing Hapkido and I do not know what art was that? May be "SucKiDo".
He could not even do a proper 360 degress spinning heel kick and joint lock. 
According to my information, someone who got sacked from KHF managed to get the 7th Dan certificate for him. (Not to mention who)
If I managed to get the video, I will show it out in the net to show the world. If he starts talking about Richard hackworth wrong doing, then I think it makes not much difference between himself and Richard Hackworth.


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 5, 2004)

Ya' know, if I thought for one minute that such a post would actually help the Hapkido community I would probably show some interest. Having been part of the crap that hit the fan a little while ago all I see, anymore, is just one person calling names at another person. I think, what I am working to say is that if this person who wrote the post had some interest in helping out the Hapkido community maybe he (she?) would be writing on some aspect that they have been researching, or a personality that they have found to be gifted. Instead what we get is more of the same old "pull-the-other-guy-down" stuff. I'm not a big fan of Julian Lim, but how much more of this bickering do we need to hear before someone finally tells these folks to get a life? Its the commercial folks whose financial success depends on reputation. Its the same old "character assassination in a public venue. Can't believe these folks can't do something better for the good of the art. Thoughts? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Disco (Dec 5, 2004)

It's understandable to have that viewpoint, but there is always something of a positive that can come from these things. Granted, it may not be beneficial to the Hapkido community on one hand but on the other, a possible service is being accomplished. This has been said before, many times probably, but I'll risk repeating it. It's the job of true practicioners to make the way safe for other's. Without honor, humility and trust, there is nothing to safeguard. If what is being said in that post has truth, then truth will be served and people will be protected.  

Mike


----------



## kwanjang (Dec 5, 2004)

I think there is a real problem with the way we communicate these days.  It is FAR too easy to assasinate someone's character by just posting your opinion in some forum like this one.  I believe it is essential that we, as a martial art community, need to make sure that all opinons are clearly marked as such... JUST AN OPINION.

North-Americans are somewhat conditioned to believe the written word without further investigation, but these days that can have some far reaching implications that may be based on someone's opinion alone.  I hope we will be smart enough to realize this.  FWIW.  I do not know if the things posted are true or not, but let's make sure we advocate that our students look closer before believing all that is written.

Like Bruce, I would like to see more positive things, and fewer negative things.  Just the same, I would always appreciate a "heads up" on certain people and/or thing, as long as it is clearly stated as an OPINION rather than being passed off as a fact.  In that way, we can investigate further (if it warrants it) and make up our own minds.


----------



## Black Belt FC (Dec 12, 2004)

Just heard that Hackworth is the re elected US rep for KHF, is this true? He even said that he is on a mission to expose the Hapkido Frauds of the world EH????


----------



## American HKD (Dec 13, 2004)

Black Belt FC said:
			
		

> Just heard that Hackworth is the re elected US rep for KHF, is this true? He even said that he is on a mission to expose the Hapkido Frauds of the world EH????


What do you mean you just heard?

From what reliable source did you hear these claims, or are you just trying to spread empty humors?

I hope you don't just say stuff like this to try to get people going!


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 13, 2004)

Excuse me---- maybe its just me. Why exactly are we giving this guy band-width? Pardon me, if you will, but just take a look at what has JUST happened.

1.) Yet one more time this guy gets his name out in front of the public. 

2.) Yet one more time this guy gets an unqualified pairing with the KHF--- though we all know by now that its not THE KHF, still he gets free advertising for his misrepresentation.  

3.) Yet one more time something he has said has been propagated to the World and HE gets free publicity. 

Now, I don't mind if you want to talk about this embarrassment-to-the-MA-community, but we DO have some unfinished business which I think needs to be cleared up first. 

1.) I still have a list of 21 questions which have never been answered. 

2.) There are still individuals in South America listed as members of his organization who apparently don't know their names are being used. 

3.) There are still the names of people in the States who have reported that they want nothing to do with this person and THEIR names are still coming up on his websites. 

Before we give this guy any more "free bandwidth" I suggest we get some closure on these three points first. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Black Belt FC (Dec 13, 2004)

American HKD said:
			
		

> What do you mean you just heard?
> 
> From what reliable source did you hear these claims, or are you just trying to spread empty humors?
> 
> I hope you don't just say stuff like this to try to get people going!


My source informed me that he heard it on his Web program a day ago, so I went there to hear and check it out . Guess what? It's true, he made that claim and many more in fact he mentioned that he will be doing a seminar with you and a Master Son.

Go and hear it for yourself.................

PS Sir I do not involve myself with empty rumors, I have no need or desire to do so.

Lugo


----------



## American HKD (Dec 13, 2004)

Black Belt FC said:
			
		

> My source informed me that he heard it on his Web program a day ago, so I went there to hear and check it out . Guess what? It's true, he made that claim and many more in fact he mentioned that he will be doing a seminar with you and a Master Son.
> 
> Go and hear it for yourself.................
> 
> ...


Dear Lugo,

Hackworth just says this stuff but it's *all LIES!!!!*

My Master has no connection to Hackworth at all, and his brother with Chong Soo Lee told him Hackworth is no good and we will have nothing to do with Hackworth at all.

This is how Hackworth scams people and builds himself up by making false claims that never happen.

Unfortunatly he will sucker people who don't know him and tricks people like your friend and others.

My name is on his website against my will so is Roy Miyahara, Ed Samane, and most of the others.

HE LIES MORE THAN SATAN AND THEY'RE ONE IN THE SAME!

He's a major scam artist


----------



## Black Belt FC (Dec 13, 2004)

Thank you for info and correction, but at least you know where information came from.



Lugo


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2004)

*Mod. Note.*
*Please keep the conversation polite and respectful.*

_*~Georgia Ketchmark~
 ~MT Moderator~*_


----------



## Terryms (Sep 30, 2015)

glad2bhere said:


> Dear Kevin:Keep in mind that to take anyone to court over all this requires a lawyer who can cross state lines. That makes it very expensive and difficult to accomplish. I have talked to the Korean Hapkido assoc, and they are adamant about the fact he has defrauded many with fake certs. Add to that the fact he has never done a demo on the internet personally that I can find. It dies raise some flags. Whether he is authentic or not as a practitioner is beside the point here. Trying to sue someone out of state costs more than most can afford, so most will just leave it alone.
> 
> I can understand how you might come to such a conclusion. Most people who were on the outside of the events of the last two years or so have the luxury of drawing whatever conclusions that they might care to. Of course, I can't speak to folks who might have been defrauded, or to whats in the hearts of folks to whom positions, standings, rankings and influence might have been misrepresented. For myself I feel a little uncomfortable considering how long things might have continued had not actual insiders been hurt as well as those on the outside of the close-knit circle of friends. To me such things smack of exploitation until such time as one of the exploiters gets burned. Then, and ONLY then does the light get turned on the "chief thief", so to speak.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terryms (Sep 30, 2015)

glad2bhere said:


> ooopppps, sorry.
> 
> You are absolutely correct in what you say. My point was more along the lines of the previous posts. What I meant to say is that just like there are injured folks who do nothing legally, I was pointing out that even on his websites---- when they pop up---- there are still folks being mentioned as being affiliated when they, themselves, have stated openly that they are not. Now I can understand, somewhat, folks not wanting to get wrapped up in legal stuff, but I can't understand why people would continue to allow this person to conduct himself as though he had the support of most practitioners and had only been maligned by a handful of malcontents. His stock-and-trade are illusion. Can't see why anyone would help him with that.  FWIW.
> 
> ...


The legal system makes it very difficult to defend against another who lives out of state. In addition to needing a lawyer qualified to practice in more than one state, it also takes a Federal judge to hear the case. That is going to be expensive. In addition, since we are martial artists, and publicly voice our opinions, we have no expectation of privacy, and slander will happen,whether it is by one or the other. This is why there are so many frauds out there who can get away with anything. Also keep in mind what a martial arts magazine publisher can do to your rep if you do say anything negative. Lots of reasons to keep quiet


----------



## Terryms (Sep 30, 2015)

Terryms said:


> The legal system makes it very difficult to defend against another who lives out of state. In addition to needing a lawyer qualified to practice in more than one state, it also takes a Federal judge to hear the case. That is going to be expensive. In addition, since we are martial artists, and publicly voice our opinions, we have no expectation of privacy, and slander will happen,whether it is by one or the other. This is why there are so many frauds out there who can get away with anything. Also keep in mind what a martial arts magazine publisher can do to your rep if you do say anything negative. Lots of reasons to keep quiet


Another thing about this is that, even though there are names mentioned on his site as being on his friends list, there are a number who have told him several times to remove their names, and he refuses to do so. The only way to get it done is to take him to court, again with the same problem


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 1, 2015)

11 year old thread, dude… 11 years…


----------



## Terryms (Oct 4, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> 11 year old thread, dude… 11 years…


IT is still going on Chris. The same old battle. same old accusations. Even after 11 years these people still are doing it. . AS for the slander of another , that was done just a few weeks ago.


American HKD said:


> Dear Lugo,
> 
> Hackworth just says this stuff but it's *all LIES!!!!*
> 
> ...


Even after 11 years, this is still going on, because of our laws there is nothing we can do to stop it. He will do what he is going to do, and he will always have some followers


----------



## Terryms (Oct 4, 2015)

Terryms said:


> IT is still going on Chris. The same old battle. same old accusations. Even after 11 years these people still are doing it. . AS for the slander of another , that was done just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Even after 11 years, this is still going on, because of our laws there is nothing we can do to stop it. He will do what he is going to do, and he will always have some followers


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 5, 2015)

Terryms said:


> IT is still going on Chris. The same old battle. same old accusations. Even after 11 years these people still are doing it. . AS for the slander of another , that was done just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Even after 11 years, this is still going on, because of our laws there is nothing we can do to stop it. He will do what he is going to do, and he will always have some followers



I'm sorry… what? You say this is still happening (if it is or isn't, the thread is 11 years old, and pretty much everyone you're trying to discuss with is long gone), and as evidence quote a case of it happening "just a few weeks ago"… by quoting a post from December 2004?!?! 

Dude… 11 year old thread… if this is still of importance to you, you might want to start a new thread… if there's anything to actually add to the conversation… cause so far, all you've said is comment on the legal issues… which isn't really adding much to a conversation that old and dead… but before you do, I'd remind you that this is a "no fraud busting" site… and such a thread needs to have some very serious back-up to it… not sour grapes.


----------



## Terryms (Oct 5, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> I'm sorry… what? You say this is still happening (if it is or isn't, the thread is 11 years old, and pretty much everyone you're trying to discuss with is long gone), and as evidence quote a case of it happening "just a few weeks ago"… by quoting a post from December 2004?!?!
> 
> Dude… 11 year old thread… if this is still of importance to you, you might want to start a new thread… if there's anything to actually add to the conversation… cause so far, all you've said is comment on the legal issues… which isn't really adding much to a conversation that old and dead… but before you do, I'd remind you that this is a "no fraud busting" site… and such a thread needs to have some very serious back-up to it… not sour grapes.


Chris, I don't even know the man. I am going strictly on what the KHF has told me, as well as quite a few other MAs over this last 10 years. AS for the slander, I did NOT say the post was 11 years old, I said it was very recent, within the last year and a half. I have no personal vendetta against this man, but what he wrote about another martial artist was so out of line, it should never have been posted. Sour grapes ? I don't think so. I have been in the arts way too long to unjustly accuse without any proof at all. I have been in the arts for almost 50 years, and I have seen many who claim to be this and that, and I really don't care. But when someone publicly posts commentary calling the man a fag, child abuser, etc, then I am personally offended. You obviously have your own opinion. Do your own research before you start telling me what you think you know.   I am not trying to slam anyone with baseless accusations, just surprised that these practitioners are still misleading people after ten years. My own organization has several members who have done the same thing, and several have been stripped of rank within the org. for faking certs, and scamming people. Seems even after I give you references, it is not proof enough, so it is pointless to argue further. This is from January of 2015. Make up your own mind, but also read both sides of the story. If Mr Hackworth has cleaned up his act, I am all for it. And if this has offended you , you have my apologies. With all of Mr Hackworth's  accomplishments, I am hoping he has more integrity than he has shown ten years ago. Again, the post I referenced was this year, not ten years ago. I was interested in facts about him, and I have said nothing that cannot be verified by the KHF. and public documents. Richard Hackworth & Bohdi Sanders Join Forces to smear Alain Burrese


Chris Parker said:


> I'm sorry… what? You say this is still happening (if it is or isn't, the thread is 11 years old, and pretty much everyone you're trying to discuss with is long gone), and as evidence quote a case of it happening "just a few weeks ago"… by quoting a post from December 2004?!?!
> 
> Dude… 11 year old thread… if this is still of importance to you, you might want to start a new thread… if there's anything to actually add to the conversation… cause so far, all you've said is comment on the legal issues… which isn't really adding much to a conversation that old and dead… but before you do, I'd remind you that this is a "no fraud busting" site… and such a thread needs to have some very serious back-up to it… not sour grapes.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

I refer you back to my previous posts… if you think this is a topic worthy of new discussion, I suggest a new thread.


----------

